# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Exempt Development - NSW

## GrahamB45

Hi, 
I notice a lot of people posting about, especially, pergolas and decks and fences. 
I found this the other day:  https://www.planningportal.nsw.gov.a...pt-development 
It lists the developments you can do which are exempt from council approval, in NSW, anyways. I assume other states have similar. 
Has some useful information, perhaps. 
I did a search before posting and couldn't find any other post that covers this. 
Cheers 
Graham

----------


## Spottiswoode

Useful information to know when your renovations are within the rules or not! Don't forget there is also complying development, that does not need full DA approval, notifications etc. I worked out my renovations were 'nearly' exempt, but not quite so I followed the rules for a complying development and am doing it anyway.

----------


## pharmaboy2

The best Ne that's missing from that list is the garden shed - has to be <20m2 and < 3m high, and non habitable space.  900mm from boundary and you are all good ( oh and behind front of house).   
I could buld buld a very comfy shed and call it a "drying room" or " cabana" etc

----------


## Moondog55

Much more generous than Victoria
Maybe we'll catch up one day

----------


## Bloss

Most states have similar rules e.g.: ACT Exempt development - Environment and Planning Directorate - Planning and Carports, shade structures and pergolas - Environment and Planning Directorate - Planning and gauges sheds & gazebos 
Victoria is not all that different http://www.vba.vic.gov.au/__data/ass...t-Required.pdf as it too allows sheds and other Class 10 structures 
All States & Territories follow the national building code (although as always with some variations!) https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015C00864/Download and ABCB site here ABCB - The Building Code of Australia which has these classes https://www.qbcc.qld.gov.au/sites/de...20Building.pdf

----------

